# trying to learn



## swampsauce (Oct 18, 2008)

[/list][/url]
Trying to figure out how to post pictures. This is my oldest with her 2nd place chicken.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 18, 2008)

Cute kid and sweet pit.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 18, 2008)

Very cute. Congrats. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 18, 2008)

Congrats to the little one!  
Nice rig!  8)


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 19, 2008)

Lovely great pic!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 20, 2008)

Fantastic pic.  Cute kid.


----------

